# New Clutch - Loose and Low Engagement Point



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Hi:

Got a new clutch installed today as my previous one was slipping bad. The clutch has low resistance compared to before, and the friction point is about 0.5-1" off the floor (really low compared to before). The cluutch disk, pressure plate, throwout bearing, and pilot bushing were all replaced. Is this a loose clutch cable (they told me it was adjusted), or could something else be the culprit?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

What kind of clutch did you get?
I recently put a ACT and JUN flywheel in my car. The clutch cable will not be right. You have to adjust it. Depending on what type of clutch you got you may not be able to adjust it enough. If this is the case you can do one of two things, One...buy a new clutch cable and hope it fixes it....or ...Two put some washers in the cable assembly to gain more adjustment. I dont have all your info as to what engine, clutch etc. you have. But if it is a sr20de then I know that andreas miko sells a part to put in there to give you more adjustment. You dont want it to engage right off the floor, it will wear out your clutch prematurely. Good luck
Trace


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

when i put my act clutch in my car felt the same way. around the end of the break in my pedal came back and became harder than stock, but i love it.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

trace said:


> *What kind of clutch did you get?
> I recently put a ACT and JUN flywheel in my car. The clutch cable will not be right. You have to adjust it. Depending on what type of clutch you got you may not be able to adjust it enough. If this is the case you can do one of two things, One...buy a new clutch cable and hope it fixes it....or ...Two put some washers in the cable assembly to gain more adjustment. I dont have all your info as to what engine, clutch etc. you have. But if it is a sr20de then I know that andreas miko sells a part to put in there to give you more adjustment. You dont want it to engage right off the floor, it will wear out your clutch prematurely. Good luck
> Trace *


where did you pick up your JUN flywheel at? and how much $$ did it set you back?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

So it was the clutch cable - it had corroded badly and could not be adjusted further. I replaced with a new cable today, and all is well. Thanks.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

i just put and ACT in my 200sx and i had to have my foot completely to the floor, to the point my foot was hurting so all i had to do was adjust the clutch cable and now it engaes* nicely

i am very satisfyed with my act but i can;'t wait till my 500 mi. is up so i can see how much better is really is


mike


www.revtekmotorsports.com


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

pedal should come back to u mike...btw..did you ever sell your header?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

my clutch was like that at first.. after the first 800 miles or so.. the old pedal engage came back.. so, just give it time.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks for the info and im still trying to sell it 



mike


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

That brings up a good point. I also changed my clutch with an act clutch, new pressure plate, disk, bearing. I also changed the cable too. I only can get my clutch pedal to sit about 4 inches off the floor where my haynes manual says it should be 5.5 inches. The clutch pedal locknut is all the way out and I have no clue how to get it another 1.5 inches off the floor. So I have it adjusted as good as I can get it. Does anybody know a decent set-up procedure after a clutch change?


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Jer 28, You have to understand that the haynes manual numbers are for a stock clutch and pressure plate. it you compared your act pressure plate and your stock you will notice that they are quite different. Just know that when you change something like a clutch you are not ever going to get oem specs out of it, as it is a different part. With aftermarket clutches there isnt really a right spot for the pedal except in that you want it to be comfortable for you and not be burning out the clutch. Good luck


----------

